
How WhatsApp Pushes Mobs to Murder in India - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/07/18/technology/whatsapp-india-killings.html
======
acct1771
I'm not even going go read past the headline to say: technology is not the
problem, here, stop titling things as if it is.

